# rzr vs clockword vs twrp 2.0



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been made before but im just wondering what people think of each backup. Based on 3 factors.

-stability( they are all stable, just whatever hiccups you find)

-speed (most important besdies being stable, i've heard rzr being the fastest)

-Personal choice (which do you feel fits you the best)


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I too, would like to know, I have only used CWMR

This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Was very hesitant switching to anything else besides cw. I eventually tried rzr, and its awesome, only issue is you can't use cw back ups. Other than that its been flawless, cool colors, very smooth and the one click wipe is great. No complaints at all

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Was very hesitant switching to anything else besides cw. I eventually tried rzr, and its awesome, only issue is you can't use cw back ups. Other than that its been flawless, cool colors, very smooth and the one click wipe is great. No complaints at all
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Do you have a link, or remember where you got your rzr recovery? I only have one back up, and then twisted ics's

This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

RZR Recovery is definitely the best IMO. Stable, fast, lots of nice options that CWM doesn't have.

As far as a link I'm mobile but if you stay in this general section and scroll quite a ways down there is a thread called "Recoveries" dated 11/29. There is a link in that thread to RZR.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7309-recovery-rzrecovery-many-devices/ 
Consider this an endorsement! 
DougB.


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

I was hesitant to leave cwm since it was what I started with and have always used. I finally decided to try out TWRP 2.0. Night and day difference! Full touch support, and significantly faster in every way. I kept my original cwm and latest cwm backups in their respective folder just in case someday I needed to use one. Just flash cwm back and restore. As of right now I see no reason to go back. TWRP is great.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been using TWRP 2.0 to try out the touch screen stuff. It's nice. The only problem with switching between recoveries is that your old nandroid backups are incompatible. It's really just preference.


----------



## lonewulf (Jun 18, 2011)

Forgot prolly the best recovery of all for the tb... amon ra

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

In the past I was all about RZR. However, now that twrp 2.0 is out that takes the cake for me! No more volume scrolling, it's all touch, and all works!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Rzr is touch as well.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Rzr is touch as well.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Not fully, twrp 2 is a full touch UI

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been using TWRP 2.0 for awhile and for me it is a lot faster than CWMR. I also really like the fact that it is a full touch-based recovery because it is annoying to have to use the volume and power buttons. I have not had any problems with it, although it is annoying that my old CWMR backups aren't compatible with it.


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

i was on rzr, but i switch3d to twrp 2.0 and its great i think just as fast as rzr with full touch support


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

utpxxx said:


> i was on rzr, but i switch3d to twrp 2.0 and its great i think just as fast as rzr with full touch support


Agree, tried RZR, didn't like it, got TWRP 2.0 loaded, and I love it, full touch UI, and it was pretty quick with my back up

This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

Does twrp 2.0 do uncompressed backups and support overclocking like rzr? When I benched them (before 2.0), rzr was at least 50% faster when ran uncompressed and OC'ed to 1.4. Giganticomungo backups, though...mine are over a gig. I think if you gzip and leave it at stock clock they are essentially the same.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

brizey said:


> Does twrp 2.0 do uncompressed backups and support overclocking like rzr? When I benched them (before 2.0), rzr was at least 50% faster when ran uncompressed and OC'ed to 1.4. Giganticomungo backups, though...mine are over a gig. I think if you gzip and leave it at stock clock they are essentially the same.


You can skip compression with TWRP but I have no idea why you would. Like you said, they can be pretty big. I don't know about overclocking though. It's possible I never dug that far into it.


----------

